# Onkyo Enters the Headphone Market With CES Introductions



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

UPPER SADDLE RIVER, NJ (12/20/12) --- Onkyo, the world’s foremost manufacturer of home theater and hi-fi components, announced today that it will enter the headphone marketplace with a line of products to be introduced at the Consumer Electronics Show, opening in Las Vegas on January 8. The company has focused its engineering talents on producing a range of products that will offer users an authentic hi-fi experience on the go. 

The headphone lineup will be unveiled under the Gibson tent in front of the CES Central Hall. The products will also be on display in various unique settings and with some special guests in and around CES and Las Vegas during the show.

*About Onkyo* 
Since 1946 Onkyo has been passionately committed to developing audio products that deliver uncommon performance, quality and value. Bundling proprietary technologies and innovations with other sound-enhancing exclusives, Onkyo continues to created award winning products that are lauded by many of the industry leading audio publications. The company's philosophy is to deliver products that are superbly designed and built to a consistently outstanding standard of excellence. The results can be seen in the obviously high quality of any Onkyo-manufactured product, even before it is turned on. Visit Onkyo’s website at www.onkyousa.com. Follow Onkyo USA at www.facebook.com/OnkyoUSA.

# # #

Source: Press Release


----------

